# Piranha vs. Oscar



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

I've always thought piranhas were interesting and thought I might get 2 or possably 3 for an open 55 gal. But then pet store were I work got in a baby albino _tiger_ oscar which looks way cool. My problem is now I have to decide what to get. So far I've derived this: Oscars get big so I can only have one, oscars can learn "tricks", albino's don't look to natural. With piranhas i can a have 2 or 3, yet they do seam to be more matanince what with there temperment towards each other. And most importantly they would blend in to an amazon river setup. With this said, I still feel stuck, each would be great to have in there own way and I can't have both. Please post any comments you might have so I can solve this predator predicament. (Note: I am fully aware that this is a piranha forum, I'm looking for more pros and cons of each so that I will eventually lean one way. And I will be posting this same topic at oscarfish.com to see what they have to say) ~ Rex


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well guy, you came to the wrong site if you thought anyone was going to tell you to get the oscar. But on the other hand, if it is a hard decision for you.....


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This should be a simple decision....GO Piranhas


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

Oscars are cool when they are small, once they get bigger they arent as interesting as piranhas. Id go with a rhom, just because I want one!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PIranhas all the way...but i dont what ud expect people on a piranha site to say


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm a big Oscar fan as well as a Piranha fan, I'll be keeping a pair in my 180gal. Oscars are VERY messy fish that require a lot of maintenance but they are also very personable that make great display fish.







IMO a 55gal is to small for an Oscar for life I mean you're talking about a fish that can get 15" I think a 75gal should be the minimum. Most people on Oscarfish will agree.

You'll also need a bigger tank to keep 3 RBP for life, 2 is a bad number to have because of territory aggression. So once again your back to keeping one fish in a 55. Good luck with your decision and let us know what you decide.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Go piranhas, oscars get real lame once they get older. They do nothing and are always tired it seems. And on top of that, whats cooler than having a piranha...Natures most relentless killers!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

both are great fish...my cousin had one and it was pretty aggressive towards tank mates, but when it comes down to it, i think a piranha is the better choice. go with a rhom or a manueli


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

The positives of an oscar are that they are not as skittish, in fact they often will "follow" you around the room and eat from your hand. Secondly they cant take out chunks from their tankmates. But they are messy as hell and I don't find them nearly as fun as keeping piranhas( plus you cant just drop a huge chunk of flesh to feed all the inhabitants at once) so I would have to vote piranha.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

oscars have more of the "pet traits" they are not as shy, will eat in front of you, probably follow you aroudn the room, they are great pets, but if you like piranhas, id def say get one, i love my piranhas i would never trade them for a cichlid, but if you just looking for something personable, go with the oscar


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

my baby rbps are very personable, they come to the top when i open the lid swimming around for food and splash all over when they get it, also they do a little patrol a couple times when i sit and watch them.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

Trigga said:


> my baby rbps are very personable, they come to the top when i open the lid swimming around for food and splash all over when they get it, also they do a little patrol a couple times when i sit and watch them.


your lucky lol, most just hide


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

My Pygos swim to the top of the tank whenever I approach it. They are definitely conditioned to expect food whenever I stand in front of the tank. Its like watching these fish learn...so cool.


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

piranhas arr ez to care for


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

the thing about oscars (second fav fish btw) they grow and grow, that 55 is way
too small for an oscar, if you plan on staying with a 55, purchase a rhom id say.

do some home work and look at the different species you can purchase.
oscars are awesome fish but man they can get big.

Dennis


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

I say get a Rhom, they get bigger than Oscars and are much more friendly...er interesting!

Seriously, I had a large pair of Oscars that I had breed in a 55 (both were 12+") and besides laying eggs 1ce in teh 5 eyars I kept them they were boring as hell. after the 1st couple years they just 'sleep' all teh time it seems.


----------

